# Ni as a compass.



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

@The red spirit, Jung typed himself as a dominant Ti-user actually... and I think he was unclear on his secondary function. I think he identified as an ISTP at one point, then an INTP, using MBTI terms. Although some typology websites like typing him as an INFJ.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Jewl said:


> @The red spirit, Jung typed himself as a dominant Ti-user actually... and I think he was unclear on his secondary function. I think he identified as an ISTP at one point, then an INTP, using MBTI terms. Although some typology websites like typing him as an INFJ.


That's interesting. Did he wrote that somewhere?


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

@Jewl @The red spirit he never identified as "ISTP" or any kind of S type as far as I know. It's just that his vision of function stacks were incompatible with Grant stacks so people wrongly interpret Ti-Ni as "ISTP" because everything must be a Grant stack to them. Somehow they don't apply the same logic to Nietzsche though.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

The red spirit said:


> That's interesting. Did he wrote that somewhere?


Besides the (easy) riddle Jung gave to tell his Type later in his life. Jung, that I am aware of never actually came out and stated his Type.
I have never read anything that states Jung thought he was a Sensor at any point in his life, if he did I am intrigued to read it.


----------

